# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Ангельский тест

## Римма

Эту тему открыл *Рэндалл* на форуме сайта Носферату. Идея мне настолько понравилась, насколько заинтересовали результаты, которые получатся у здешних людей. Итак, жду...

http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:5178

*P.S.* Я получаюсь Ангел Печали...

Так же этот человек дал ссылку на другие тесты:
http://aeterna.ru/

----------


## taggart

```
Седой ангел вздыхает и объясняет, что вы - Ангел Сомнения
При жизни вы только и делали, что сомневались в чём-то. Ваша жизнь была сплошным метанием. То же самое ждёт вас и теперь, но сейчас вы насылаете муки сомнения на людей. Это не так уж плохо, часто бывало, что сомнения спасали жизнь. Но сомнения ещё и лишают покоя. Теперь у вас новый повод для метаний – несёте ли вы добро или зло?
```

----------


## Freezer2007

что вы - Ангел Битвы (Войны)
При скандинавских богах такие, как вы, попадали в Вальхаллу. Бесстрашные воины, не страшащиеся смерти. Вы погибли в бою и нисколько об этом не жалеете. И потому и дальше вам придётся сражаться. Ангелы Битвы и ныне витают над полями сражений помогая тем, кому ещё есть, что свершить, и забирая тех, кто выполнил своё предназначение. Ближе всех вам Ангел Смерти, вы почти коллеги.
*класный тест!*

----------


## BlackBlood

Седой ангел вздыхает и объясняет, что вы - Ангел Смерти
Ваша работа труднее всего – вы уводите за собой тех, чья земная жизнь подошла к концу. Именно вам называют смертью, не подозревая, что таких, как вы, много. При жизни вы мечтали умереть, вы звали смерть и не боялись её. Иногда вам самому хотелось быть смертью. Что ж, ваши желание исполнилось. Ближе всех вам Ангел Битвы, вы почти коллеги

----------


## Azazello

*Ангел Сомнения*
При жизни вы только и делали, что сомневались в чём-то. Ваша жизнь была сплошным метанием. То же самое ждёт вас и теперь, но сейчас вы насылаете муки сомнения на людей. Это не так уж плохо, часто бывало, что сомнения спасали жизнь. Но сомнения ещё и лишают покоя. Теперь у вас новый повод для метаний – несёте ли вы добро или зло?

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

вы - Светлый Ангел
Вы несёте Свет и боретесь с Тьмой. Возможно, какой-то частью души вы и понимаете единства Света и Тьмы, но не хотите этого признавать. Иногда вы слишком беспощадны и ваш Свет обжигает больше, чем ослепляет Тьма. При жизни вы были непримиримы потому, что не хотели, теперь вы примирится не можете.

ппц просто ну какой я светлый ангел)))

----------


## Вивьен

Ангел сумасшествия...Похоже, что исход таким и будет))))

----------


## Agains

Седой ангел вздыхает и объясняет, что вы - Рок-Ангел  :Wink: 
Этими ангелами становятся рок-музыканты или фанаты пришибленные на концертах. Ваша обязанность – следить за живыми музыкантами, чтобы не натворили чего не того. М-да, пожалуй, это самая странная разновидность ангелов

----------


## Freezer2007

> вы - Светлый Ангел


 у тебя есть тёски на форуме)))

----------


## Боярд

Седой ангел вздыхает и объясняет, что вы - Ангел Сомнения


При жизни вы только и делали, что сомневались в чём-то. Ваша жизнь была сплошным метанием. То же самое ждёт вас и теперь, но сейчас вы насылаете муки сомнения на людей. Это не так уж плохо, часто бывало, что сомнения спасали жизнь. Но сомнения ещё и лишают покоя. Теперь у вас новый повод для метаний – несёте ли вы добро или зло?

----------


## stre10k

Светлый Ангел
Вы несёте Свет и боретесь с Тьмой. Возможно, какой-то частью души вы и понимаете единства Света и Тьмы, но не хотите этого признавать. Иногда вы слишком беспощадны и ваш Свет обжигает больше, чем ослепляет Тьма. При жизни вы были непримиримы потому, что не хотели, теперь вы примирится не можете.

ни на один вопрос не было такого ответа, который я представил... так что сомнения у меня в результатах

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

ого нас уже 3

----------


## fucka rolla

Седой ангел вздыхает и объясняет, что вы - *Падший Ангел*
Когда-то вы были человеком. Потом ангелом. Вы разочаровались в человечесве, вам наплевать на людей. Вы уже не жаждете власти. Только знаний. Но зачем они вам?


кароче ни че удивительного в результате....

----------


## Kranston

Седой ангел вздыхает и объясняет, что вы - Ангел Битвы (Войны)При скандинавских богах такие, как вы, попадали в Вальхаллу. Бесстрашные воины, не страшащиеся смерти. Вы погибли в бою и нисколько об этом не жалеете. И потому и дальше вам придётся сражаться. Ангелы Битвы и ныне витают над полями сражений помогая тем, кому ещё есть, что свершить, и забирая тех, кто выполнил своё предназначение. Ближе всех вам Ангел Смерти, вы почти коллеги.

----------


## Alesha GA

Седой ангел вздыхает и объясняет, что вы - Ангел Печали
Ну, что тут говорить… Тот, кто при жизни был в печали, в печали и теперь. Ваша обязанность – утешать в горе и забирать печаль. Однако, всё забранное горе и боль вы берёте себе.

----------


## blooddrakon

*fucka rolla*, похоже нас уже двое.
Седой ангел вздыхает и объясняет, что вы - Падший Ангел
Когда-то вы были человеком. Потом ангелом. Вы разочаровались в человечесве, вам наплевать на людей. Вы уже не жаждете власти. Только знаний. Но зачем они вам?

----------


## Agains

Эх.А рок ангел видно я одын)

----------


## BlackBlood

> Эх.А рок ангел видно я одын)


 А я пока один ангел смерти   :Smile:   :twisted:

----------


## NoNaMe

Тож светлый ангел. Интересно, стереотипные представления об ангелах как-то связаны с результатами теста? Хм. Да, связаны.

----------


## Римма

Ну что, мож еще на "ангельские кланы" разобьемся?..  :P

----------


## Freezer2007

*Римма*
 :Big Grin:  
Я не против! ток скушно будет,тут только светлых ангелов много))) остальные в меншинстве.

----------


## Катри-N

я рок ангел

----------


## BlackBlood

> Ну что, мож еще на "ангельские кланы" разобьемся?..  :P


  получаеться я снова один...

----------


## Вильма

Тоже Ангел Битвы (Войны)..
При скандинавских богах такие, как вы, попадали в Вальхаллу. Бесстрашные воины, не страшащиеся смерти. Вы погибли в бою и нисколько об этом не жалеете. И потому и дальше вам придётся сражаться. Ангелы Битвы и ныне витают над полями сражений помогая тем, кому ещё есть, что свершить, и забирая тех, кто выполнил своё предназначение. Ближе всех вам Ангел Смерти, вы почти коллеги.

 :Smile:  Вот не думала..

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

а тут не надо думать, этот тест ничего не определяет

----------


## Римма

> *Римма*
>  
> Я не против! ток скушно будет,тут только светлых ангелов много))) остальные в меншинстве.


 Занятно... Получается, СУИ-форум полон Светлых Ангелов... кто бы мог подумать...   :P   Хоть тест вроде как ничего и не определяет... все равно, занятно.

*BlackBood* - ну подожди, еще не все ответили... В крайнем случае, будешь первым и единственным   :Smile:   Занятно... на СУИ-форуме - единственным *Ангелом Смерти* будешь... тебе это в кайф?   :Smile:

----------


## bugfly

Седой ангел вздыхает и объясняет, что вы - Ангел Битвы (Войны)

При скандинавских богах такие, как вы, попадали в Вальхаллу. Бесстрашные воины, не страшащиеся смерти. Вы погибли в бою и нисколько об этом не жалеете. И потому и дальше вам придётся сражаться. Ангелы Битвы и ныне витают над полями сражений помогая тем, кому ещё есть, что свершить, и забирая тех, кто выполнил своё предназначение. Ближе всех вам Ангел Смерти, вы почти коллеги.

----------


## Вильма

*Hvis Lyset Tar Oss* - ну почему же?) К чему тяготеет тот или иной человек) Рок-Ангелом не стать не любящему рок и не грезящему о новой гитарке :wink: Забавный тест)

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

> Рок-Ангелом не стать не любящему рок и не грезящему о новой гитарке


 я играю на гитаре и хочу себе давно новую

----------


## Pain

Видимо я навечно застряла в полной зад**це, ненавижу всевозможные тесты и по возможности стараюсь их избегать, ни хрена хорошего я о себе в подобных тестах не находила, и блин, даже сейчас, при всём моём благостном расположении духа, и оптимальных, на мой взгляд, ответах на поставленные вопросы, результат был предсказуем -   "Седой ангел вздыхает и объясняет, что вы - Ангел Смерти"....

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Седой ангел вздыхает и объясняет, что вы - _Светлый Ангел_
Вы несёте Свет и боретесь с Тьмой. Возможно, какой-то частью души вы и понимаете единства Света и Тьмы, но не хотите этого признавать. Иногда вы слишком беспощадны и ваш Свет обжигает больше, чем ослепляет Тьма. При жизни вы были непримиримы потому, что не хотели, теперь вы примирится не можете. 


В принципе, не удивлена))) Я же знаю, кто я!)

----------


## Freezer2007

вы - Ангел Битвы (Войны) 
Я бедный ангел смерть несу героям,
Меня давно пичислили к изгоям.
живу лишь для того чтоб уносить бойцов,
Я нанимаюсь для крутых концов,

----------


## Сибиряк

Седой ангел вздыхает и объясняет, что вы - Ангел Битвы (Войны)
При скандинавских богах такие, как вы, попадали в Вальхаллу. Бесстрашные воины, не страшащиеся смерти. Вы погибли в бою и нисколько об этом не жалеете. И потому и дальше вам придётся сражаться. Ангелы Битвы и ныне витают над полями сражений помогая тем, кому ещё есть, что свершить, и забирая тех, кто выполнил своё предназначение. Ближе всех вам Ангел Смерти, вы почти коллеги 

Чё то в тесте слишком много вариантов ответа -это сбивает с толку.

----------


## Beata

Седой ангел вздыхает и объясняет, что вы - Светлый Ангел
Вы несёте Свет и боретесь с Тьмой. Возможно, какой-то частью души вы и понимаете единства Света и Тьмы, но не хотите этого признавать. Иногда вы слишком беспощадны и ваш Свет обжигает больше, чем ослепляет Тьма. При жизни вы были непримиримы потому, что не хотели, теперь вы примирится не можете.

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

Падший ангел....

----------


## Scream

Седой ангел вздыхает и объясняет, что вы - Падший Ангел

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

*Scream*
 собрат)))))

----------


## Scream

ага)

----------


## Агата

Ангел Смерти

----------


## TUSKA

Ангел печали.А мама-ангел любви.Она честно выбирала самые скромные крылья,украшение и оружие..А я-самые,на мой взгляд,зловещие.Результаты не поразили,конечно,но я ждала других.А про Гарри Поттера-вообще смех.Я-Джинни Уизли!

----------


## Rajtaro

Седой ангел вздыхает и объясняет, что вы - Ангел Смерти
Ваша работа труднее всего – вы уводите за собой тех, чья земная жизнь подошла к концу. Именно вам называют смертью, не подозревая, что таких, как вы, много. При жизни вы мечтали умереть, вы звали смерть и не боялись её. Иногда вам само(му/ой) хотелось быть смертью. Что ж, ваши желание исполнилось. Ближе всех вам Ангел Битвы, вы почти коллеги.

----------


## stalkerN

Седой ангел вздыхает и объясняет, что вы - Рок-Ангел  :Wink: 
Этими ангелами становятся рок-музыканты или фанаты пришибленные на концертах. Ваша обязанность – следить за живыми музыкантами, чтобы не натворили чего не того. М-да, пожалуй, это самая странная разновидность ангелов.

----------


## Висельник

> Седой ангел вздыхает и объясняет, что вы - Ангел Битвы (Войны)
> При скандинавских богах такие, как вы, попадали в Вальхаллу. Бесстрашные воины, не страшащиеся смерти. Вы погибли в бою и нисколько об этом не жалеете. И потому и дальше вам придётся сражаться. Ангелы Битвы и ныне витают над полями сражений помогая тем, кому ещё есть, что свершить, и забирая тех, кто выполнил своё предназначение. Ближе всех вам Ангел Смерти, вы почти коллеги.


 Далеко не самый лучший тест про ангельство на Аэтерне!И ответы у меня были совсем иные-это все наверно из за меча...Отстойный тест.
Хотите найти еще про ангелов-введите в поиске "ангелы" и вам выпадет их куча...

----------


## настёнок

Вы самый инфантильный ангелок среди всех. Вы отвечаете за любовь во всех её проявлениях и любите весь мир. Вы не способны специально повредить ни одному живому существу. Однако, вы не осознаёте того, что ваши стрелы с присосками могут обрести зазубренный наконечник. Сами того не осознавая, вы прокладываете дорогу Ангелам Сомнения, Печали, Сумасшествия и Смерти. Но вы ведь не виноваты, ведь так?

----------


## Stas

Седой ангел вздыхает и объясняет, что вы - Ангел Печали
Ну, что тут говорить… Тот, кто при жизни был в печали, в печали и теперь. Ваша обязанность – утешать в горе и забирать печаль. Однако, всё забранное горе и боль вы берёте себе.

----------


## Black Angel

Седой Ангел вздыхает и объясняет, что вы - Ангел Сумасшествия
Вы, при жизни сошедший с ума или сведённый с ума наркотиками, теперь расплачиваетесь за свои ошибки. В ваши обязанности входит сводить с ума тех, кто этого заслужил или уберегать от безумия того, кто уже на грани. Также вы насылаете бред на наркоманов и алкоголиков, чтобы те бросили свою пагубную привычку. Кстати, белая горячка – именно ваша работа…

----------


## огрызок тепла

Седой ангел вздыхает и объясняет, что вы - Ангел СомненияПри жизни вы только и делали, что сомневались в чём-то. Ваша жизнь была сплошным метанием. То же самое ждёт вас и теперь, но сейчас вы насылаете муки сомнения на людей. Это не так уж плохо, часто бывало, что сомнения спасали жизнь. Но сомнения ещё и лишают покоя. Теперь у вас новый повод для метаний – несёте ли вы добро или зло?

----------


## stre10k

вы - Ангел Печали
Ну, что тут говорить… Тот, кто при жизни был в печали, в печали и теперь. Ваша обязанность – утешать в горе и забирать печаль. Однако, всё забранное горе и боль вы берёте себе.

Кстати очень интересно - два с лишним года назад этот тест определил меня светлым ангелом... а я и забыл что уже проходил его

----------


## Irene

Радужный Ангел
Вы – податель счастья и благ. Вы беззаботный весёлый ангелок, воплощение радости. Вы либо погибли ребёнком, либо были настолько чисты, что боги поняли – этот мир слишком жесток для вас.
----------------------------
"воплощение радости"  :EEK!:  

"беззаботный ангелок"  :Confused:

----------


## Olga

Седой ангел вздыхает и объясняет, что вы - Падший Ангел
Когда-то вы были человеком. Потом ангелом. Вы разочаровались в человечесве, вам наплевать на людей. Вы уже не жаждете власти. Только знаний. Но зачем они вам? 

блин, все правда((

----------


## Хрущев Н.С.

СЕДОЙ АНГЕЛ ВЗДЫХАЕТ И ОБЪЯСНЯЕТ, ЧТО ВЫ - АНГЕЛ ЛЮБВИ
Вы самый инфантильный ангелок среди всех. Вы отвечаете за любовь во всех её проявлениях и любите весь мир. Вы не способны специально повредить ни одному живому существу. Однако, вы не осознаёте того, что ваши стрелы с присосками могут обрести зазубренный наконечник. Сами того не осознавая, вы прокладываете дорогу Ангелам Сомнения, Печали, Сумасшествия и Смерти. Но вы ведь не виноваты, ведь так?


"вы прокладываете дорогу Ангелам Сомнения, Печали, Сумасшествия и Смерти. Но вы ведь не виноваты, ведь так?" Конечно, Никита Сергеевич ни в чем не виноват. Это всё происки конкурентов!)

----------


## Hoot

Вы, при жизни сошедший с ума или сведённый с ума наркотиками, теперь расплачиваетесь за свои ошибки. В ваши обязанности входит сводить с ума тех, кто этого заслужил или уберегать от безумия того, кто уже на грани. Также вы насылаете бред на наркоманов и алкоголиков, чтобы те бросили свою пагубную привычку. Кстати, белая горячка – именно ваша работа…

----------


## Alies

Я ангел битвы...забавно.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> СЕДОЙ АНГЕЛ ВЗДЫХАЕТ И ОБЪЯСНЯЕТ, ЧТО ВЫ - ПАДШИЙ АНГЕЛ
> Когда-то вы были человеком. Потом ангелом. Вы разочаровались в человечесве, вам наплевать на людей. Вы уже не жаждете власти. Только знаний. Но зачем они вам?


 ..

----------


## Хвост

Седой ангел вздыхает и объясняет, что вы - Ангел Битвы (Войны)
При скандинавских богах такие, как вы, попадали в Вальхаллу. Бесстрашные воины, не страшащиеся смерти. Вы погибли в бою и нисколько об этом не жалеете. И потому и дальше вам придётся сражаться. Ангелы Битвы и ныне витают над полями сражений помогая тем, кому ещё есть, что свершить, и забирая тех, кто выполнил своё предназначение. Ближе всех вам Ангел Смерти, вы почти коллеги.

----------


## смертник

Ангел Смерти
Ваша работа труднее всего – вы уводите за собой тех, чья земная жизнь подошла к концу. Именно вам называют смертью, не подозревая, что таких, как вы, много. При жизни вы мечтали умереть, вы звали смерть и не боялись её. Иногда вам самому хотелось быть смертью. Что ж, ваше желание исполнилось. Ближе всех вам Ангел Битвы, вы почти коллеги.

----------


## безкровный

_Седой ангел вздыхает и объясняет, что вы - Ангел Сомнения_
При жизни вы только и делали, что сомневались в чём-то. Ваша жизнь была сплошным метанием. То же самое ждёт вас и теперь, но сейчас вы насылаете муки сомнения на людей. Это не так уж плохо, часто бывало, что сомнения спасали жизнь. Но сомнения ещё и лишают покоя. Теперь у вас новый повод для метаний – несёте ли вы добро или зло?

----------


## Selbstmord

Радужный Ангел  

Вы – податель счастья и благ. Вы беззаботный весёлый ангелок, воплощение радости. Вы либо погибли ребёнком, либо были настолько чисты, что боги поняли – этот мир слишком жесток для вас.

----------


## Герда

Седой ангел вздыхает и объясняет,

 что вы--- Светлый Ангел ______

Вы несёте Свет и боретесь с Тьмой. Возможно, какой-то частью души вы и понимаете единства Света и Тьмы, но не хотите этого признавать. Иногда вы слишком беспощадны и ваш Свет обжигает больше, чем ослепляет Тьма. При жизни вы были непримиримы потому, что не хотели, теперь вы примирится не можете.

----------


## Alex22

Радужный Ангел 

 Вы – податель счастья и благ. Вы беззаботный весёлый ангелок, воплощение радости. Вы либо погибли ребёнком, либо были настолько чисты, что боги поняли – этот мир слишком жесток для вас.

----------


## Римма

Наверное, многие слышали о такой штуке, как кокология))
Вот здесь интересными тестами мне показались:
9 .Настоящее приключение
и
14. Куб

http://www.ardor.ru/seducer/varsed/2_15

----------

